# Notes from Pappy's diary



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2014)

*Pappys Living the Dream Diary..Well Kinda*

Tomorrow, Monday, is my semi-annual CT scan for a aortic anorism. Not too much to it but the dye they put in me makes me feel like I'm going to pee my pants. Oh, who cares. I'm pushing 77 and have a good excuse, right. I have been lucky that it hasn't enlarged over the years but aways get a little concerned waiting for results. If it reaches 5 centimeters, it means open heart surgery. 

Today was was a very quiet day. Had breakfast with some good friends that came to Florida from my hometown, Norwich, NY. My neighbor, who is from England, pronounces it Norich. She said there is  a Norwich in England. 

Watched some football today, but did a lot of reading. It was in the low sixties and a bit cool and too windy for any bike riding. It's about 7:00 so guess I'll turn on the Telly and see what garbage is on tonight. 

LATER ALL.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope you get good results from your scan on Monday Pappy.  I can't imagine how stressful it is waiting for those kinds of results.  You're just a spring chicken to some, my friend. :love_heart:  I would say Norwich, lol!  Hope you have a good night, please let us know how the test results turn out.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you. Will do.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2014)

Haven't heard on the CT scan yet. I guess if anything was drastic, I would have been informed.

Eye exam today. Start of cataracts but nowhere near surgery on them. They found pressure to be too high so back for more tests for glaucoma. My mother had it so I am a good prospect for glaucoma.

Today was absolutly beautiful. High 70's and low humidity. Our club house is putting on their annual Veterans breakfast. Free to all us vets and a school choir will be there to sing some war songs. Our family would get together, with grandma banging on the piano, and sing war songs like: Over There, She's a grand old Flag and many others. Grandma hit a lot of wrong notes but nobody cared.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the update Pappy, sometimes no news is good news.  To bad about the cataracts and glaucoma, those conditions are so common for us older folks.  Awesome day here too Pappy, sunny and high 60s...perfect, life is good!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2014)

Pappy, I've heard that almost 80% of Japanese people have cataracts.

The rest drive Rincolns. 


BA-DUHM!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2014)

Damnit Phil, I also dropped my IPad laughing. You are something else, my friend.layful:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2014)

With Veterans Day coming up, I thought I should update my service in the US Army. I entered the service on Sept. 4th, 1956. I was sent to Fort Dix, in New Jersey, for 8 weeks of basic training. Here we learned to become a killer, or so we were told, and stabbed hay bales, went on bivouac and played war for a week while small airplanes flew over and dropped little flour sacks, bombs, on us. 

Next, I received orders for Aberdeen, MD for 12 more weeks of schooling in electronics and carburetor  repair on heavy equipment. After this was finished, I found out that I was going to be sent to Camp Roberts, CA. Before I left here, I went home and me and my girlfriend got married so that she could join me in CA after I got established.

I flew out of MD on a TWA Constellation aircraft. Beautiful plane and first time flying for me. After arriving in Roberts, I found a nice apartment in Paso Robles, Ca. Everything was furnished, thank heavens, because we didn't have a darn thing to set up house. Our job at the base was repairing heavy equipment, tanks, personal carriers and half tracks. 

Finished up up my tour here and was discharged out of Fort Ord, CA. My wife and I drove home in a 1950 Woody station wagon. This trip was quite eventful but I'll post this part later. Spend 2 years active duty and 2 years inactive until my release in 1962.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2014)

I remember visiting my oldest brother Mickey at Fort Dix when I was 6 years old. Of course, to a 6-year-old who had soldiers on the brain it was better than Disneyland. Sometimes I wish I still had some of the stuff he used to send me from the PX.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 11, 2014)

Hope all is well.  I too lost it at Phil's joke.  Going to borrow it, I think.  Looking forward to your tale of the trip in the 1950 Woody station wagon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Pappy,

I missed this post before, glad I saw it tonight  I know about that "pee your pants" feeling on a CT Scan, way fun hey, LOL!  Well, I hope it all comes back good for you.  I'll read a bit more of the thread and see if there's an update.  Think a lot of you buddy  Glad you got to have company, lots to yack about, and they may not want to go back North if that Arctic Blast doesn't dissipate


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

OMG Phil, you been savin that one haven't you, and Pappy "opened" pandora's box, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, wonderful story Pappy  How wonderful to meet your wife while you were young, and you two stayed together, love it!  Thank you for serving our country, happy veterans day to you and yours


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2014)

We, the wife and I, had a very nice breakfast at our clubhouse Tuesday morning. It was free to all veterans and I could not believe the turnout we had. There were 8 WW2 vets there and one gentleman had served 31 years in the Army. What an ovation these men received. 

The brass section from our local school played songs from WW2 and did a very nice job considering these young folks had never heard these songs. The National Anthem was sung by a mother and daughter combo. Whenever I hear this anthem, I always get goosebumps. Just an old softy, I guess.

We had scrambled eggs, sausage gravy on biscuits and sausage patties. And, of course lots of coffee. 

The he lady that hosted the breakfast had all the vets come up on stage and asked how many had of us had been in 5 or more years. Then 10 years and so on. When she got to 30 years, as I fore mentioned, this one man stood there. 31 years is a long time to serve your country. God bless them all.

i am starting to ramble so will cut this short for now. Stay tuned for the next exciting part of "Living the Dream." 
Pappy.


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2014)

Hoping all goes well, pappy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

Wonderful Pappy, so glad you had a lovely time, and lots of good eats I'll bet


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds like a wonderful breakfast experience Pappy!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

So nice Pappy, glad you, the Mrs and the others had such a lovely day.  Hope all goes well with your medical results.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey Pappy...you're not REALLY snowed in you know!  What's up with you?  Missing your writings!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

I wrote Michael too, a pm, still haven't seen him  I think I saw Pappy post yesterday?? Maybe??


----------



## AprilT (Nov 20, 2014)

He was on earlier this morning,according to post history.  The thing is here in Florida, you never know with the weather, it possible that his power got knocked off, it's happened a few times over here.  Also these parts A tornado can hit just miles away and you won't know about it till you see something about it on the news.  

Well, I imagine Pappy will be glad to know we were thinking about during his momentary absence.  Pappy we are looking forward to your return.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

AprilT said:


> He was on earlier this morning,according to post history.  The thing is here in Florida, you never know with the weather, it possible that his power got knocked off, it's happened a few times over here.  Also these parts A tornado can hit just miles away and you won't know about it till you see something about it on the news.
> 
> Well, I imagine Pappy will be glad to know we were thinking about during his momentary absence.  Pappy we are looking forward to your return.


I think he is posting on his "snow thread", but has not been saying much in his diary/blog. ..then again he has deliveries to make for the bakery thread!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 20, 2014)

MMMMMMMM, now the imaginary smell of bread is wafting through my nostrils.  There's actually at least three bakeries withing walking distance, one just two driveways away, where the baker used to give me extras.   I stay out of there, last thing I need is more muffins, cakes and bread.  But then, I've not been in there for nearly a year and I can just imagine they think I've abandoned them, maybe I should stop in just to say hi, one treat won't hurt.

OH I forgot.  Pappy :wave: See you when we see you.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, once a year shouldn't hurt!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

AprilT said:


> He was on earlier this morning,according to post history.  The thing is here in Florida, you never know with the weather, it possible that his power got knocked off, it's happened a few times over here.  Also these parts A tornado can hit just miles away and you won't know about it till you see something about it on the news.
> 
> Well, I imagine Pappy will be glad to know we were thinking about during his momentary absence.  Pappy we are looking forward to your return.



Thanks April, I didn't think about the weather, but yes, whether Charter or whoever says it shouldn't effect our signals, it does, even up here


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

He could'a misplaced the key to his diary!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm here, I'm here.....I'll do better, I promise. Thanks for thinking of me. You guys are the best.:sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hon, did you hear that thud? No, says the wife. I'm watching college football Saturday, and I did hear something. Should I investigate? So I got up and looked in the kitchen, nothing there. Checked out the bathroom, nope. Florida room and laundry room look good. Oh well, probably next door.

A couple hours later, I got up to go into our bedroom to get something and .......what the hell happened here?  Something is not right. A brilliant deduction on my part. I'm so proud of myself. 

Eight feet of closet shelving had crashed to the floor. Now you gotta remember, we hardly ever throw anything out and some of these clothes haven't fit us in a century. Anyway, the racks were definitely overloaded and the poor brackets said ENOUGH.

So we will now be renting a U-Haul truck, just kidding, to haul out old clothes to the nearest Goodwill store. Some of the clothes they will probably sell as antiques, but at least we will have gotten rid of them.

Just got back from Lowes and I hope I got everything I need to put shelves back up. There will be lots of room in the closet as I'm down to 1 pair of pants and a T-shirt. (Kidding again) but I can't believe the amount of clothes that were in this poor closet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 23, 2014)

Pappy said:


> ... There will be lots of room in the closet as I'm down to 1 pair of pants and a T-shirt ...



Congrats, Pappy! You're becoming a minimalist!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 23, 2014)

Pappy, you are a hoot!  OMG, I can see it you told it so well, LOL:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

That old snow shovel came in handy Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2014)

Some pictures of the evil closet. Don't know if my heart will take all this excitement.
Before, during and after:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2014)

Even your "before" pic looks like a good example of neatness and organization ...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the same closet shelf and it did the exact same thing a few months back. WHY do I keep all these clothes??? There are at least 20 "fancy" dresses in there that I will never,ever wear again. Heck,some I never even wore in the first place! We won`t even get into the fact that some don`t even fit anymore.....

My sister also has an aorotic aneurysm and goes through the same testing every year. She and my BIL were in a bad car accident on the way to my grandson`s wedding last year-we came across the wreck on our way to the wedding-and their car was hit hard on my sister`s side. My biggest concern was knowing that she had this aneurysm and being afraid that a hit that hard could cause it to rupture. She refused to go to the hospital though as she didn`t want to miss the wedding....grrrrrr. But during the reception she wasn`t feeling too well,so we got her to go get checked out. She was fine,and that Monday she had her regular yearly appt. for her scan so was checked out and no problem. Hers is very close to a 5 so they do watch it closely.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2014)

Must be going around, Mrs. Robinson, my neighbors fell down last month. We now have a lot less clothes in there. 
I have an appointment with my heart doctor next month and will find out if it has gotten bigger. Yes, a 5 is getting real close to having something done.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)

Your closet doesn't look bad at all Pappy, I wouldn't even share a photo of mine.  We also have clothes and other stuff that hasn't been worn for years, have gotten rid of some, but not nearly enough.  Funny, for two people who wear either jeans/cargo pants and tee shirts everyday, you'd think the closet would be nearly empty.  I'm always throwing stuff on the top shelf, like sweat pants, then curse when they roll back down onto the floor. layful:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2014)

SB, we had clothes that came down with us, 15 years ago when we moved to Florida. My wife didn't want me to show her side because that's where the break started. It was packed. :notfair:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 24, 2014)

Pappy, you do have a neat closet.  Same thing happened to me a couple of years ago where I reside now, but, it wa, in part, due to a leak that maintenance had come in to repair and didn't secure the wall and racks properly.  They had to come back and reinstall the fixtures as well as re-plaster and paint that section.  Not that it matters, this closet is about a third of the size of my previous closet so it's overflowing even though many of my tops and bottom pieces are folded and stored on a separate storage free standing shelf unit.  I really do need to purge my closet, AGAIN!


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

I tell my boyfriend that the first time I saw the closet that was going to be mine, I knew he was the one for me - LOL.   If anything ever happens, I'm suing for custody of the closet.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2014)

This is a repeat from 2013, but thought it belongs in my diary section.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

Love your goat story Pappy, thanks for the morning smile!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

Back in 57, my wife came to Aberdeen, MD, to be with me in our very first apartment. I was attending school at Aberdeen Proving Grounds for the Army. 

That is my wife standing by the old 49 Ford in front of the house with the two little rooms upstairs which was our place. Nothing special about this house or the landlords son who was constantly tossing a baseball around. Once in awhile I would catch a few for him, but sports weren't big on my list at the time.

Before we left to move to California, his mother told us the her son was going to play for the Baltimore Orioles farm team. We con graduated him and said our goodbyes to land lady who was a very sweet lady. She had helped us out many times.

Anyway, a few years passed, finding jobs, raising children and the usual family stuff. One day my wife told me to read the sports section. The part about the Orioles. OMG...there he was, the land lady's son, Mrs. Ripkens boy. Seems that we actually had lived with a famous ball player downstairs, Cal Ripen Sr.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

Great story, Pappy. Once the little billys learn what their head and horns are for, they never forget, especially if they're behind you.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Back in 57, my wife came to Aberdeen, MD, to be with me in our very first apartment. I was attending school at Aberdeen Proving Grounds for the Army.
> 
> That is my wife standing by the old 49 Ford in front of the house with the two little rooms upstairs which was our place. Nothing special about this house or the landlords son who was constantly tossing a baseball around. Once in awhile I would catch a few for him, but sports weren't big on my list at the time.
> 
> ...




...getting my Jr's and Sr's mixed up.   This him?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

No, Jim. He was much older. Old enough to play for the team.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

*This really ticked me off.....*

I mentioned, in another thread, that we looked at new cars Saturday. After test drive and two hours of negotiations, we decided not to take their deal as the price was just too much. 

Anyway, one of the first things the dealer does is take car keys to inspect it while we are talking with salesman. Ok, no problem here, I understand this. But after we got home, the dealer still had my credit card so back we went. Ok. This was annoying but stuff happens.

Sunday, I decided to clean out glove compartment, as it was chuck full of papers. I found my Ins. card but registration was gone. We looked high and low for reg. but nowhere to be found. I had just got a new one two weeks ago and started blaming my memory on what I had done with it.

Yesterday, Monday, we get a call from salesman that my registration was at the dealers. I told him that we were worried sick over this and what the hell were they doing taking my reg. out without my permission. Thursday,my car goes in for service and I amgoing to tell them a couple of choice words.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 16, 2014)

I might think about going elsewhere for service.....good you stuck to your guns on price.....the last car I bought we had X amount to spend, we went to seven different dealers and found a couple we liked.....each was close to my X......then we decided on one to get it was 11 dollars more than I had said ....told the dealer make it happen or I walk..."overt 11 dollars"  Yep he made it happen and I wrote a check for X and drove away....that was three years ago and now are saving up for the next one....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

We got down to just $16 apart. Started at $70 more. I told them going in, what I could pay, being on a budget, and they wouldn't meet my price. As we were walking out to my car, the sales mgr. called out, take off another $5. I told the wife I feel like I'm in a pawn shop. We drove away.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

Buying a new car is a real "psychological" game between the dealer and the buyer.  When I first got out of the military, back in the late 60's, I took a job as a car salesman for about 4 months while I was sending out resumes, etc., waiting for a "real" job.  THAT was an education.  Every morning, we had a sales meeting where the sales manager would offer "tips" on how to "fleece the flock" of buyers.  Then, when I landed my career job as a high end computer tech, I serviced some of the major auto plants and saw, first hand, how much it actually costs to build a car/truck.  

The profit margins vary widely, depending upon the type of vehicle.  The small econo-boxes, listing for under $20,000 have a slim profit margin....usually in the 2 to 5% range, whereas a loaded pickup truck can have a profit margin as high as 40%.  A small Ford Focus, for example, listing at $17K, might only have a $500 markup, whereas a loaded Ford F350 Diesel, with a sticker price of over $70K might only represent an actual $40K in manufacturing and dealer costs.

A good rule of thumb, on an average family sedan with a sticker price of $30K, probably has a real manufacturing/dealer cost of about 25k, and allows the manufacturer/dealer a reasonable profit.  A good point for negotiation on such a vehicle is to take the sticker price and subtract 20%, as the price you will be willing to pay.  Anything more than that leaves a smile on the dealers face.  Thanking the salesman for his time, and walking out, will invariably result in a call a day or two later with a far better price than they will give you during the heat of negotiations.  

Insofar as a dealer taking your registration, etc., and making you come back to get it....I would Never visit that dealership again.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 16, 2014)

Out of necessity I sold cars for 6 months and I'm ashamed of some of the things I did to innocent buyers
just to make the sale.  I've hated selling ever since.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 16, 2014)

Don M. said:


> Insofar as a dealer taking your registration, etc., and making you come back to get it....I would Never visit that dealership again.



I agree!! And they`d better hand deliver back to me at my front door!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Out of necessity I sold cars for 6 months and I'm ashamed of some of the things I did to innocent buyers
> just to make the sale.  I've hated selling ever since.



Actually, I'm kind of glad that I spent some time working at a dealership....it certainly opened my eyes...and probably saved me quite a bit of money over the years on my car purchases.  I don't blame the salespeople...they are merely part of an industry that is geared to prying the maximum amount of money from the customers wallets.  But then, that can be said of virtually every enterprise today....No company is in business to do its customers a favor.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 16, 2014)

I seriously doubt I'll ever buy a new car again -- the prices are just out of sight.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2014)

Tuesday, December 25th, 1956 at 1:00 PM. My teenage bride and I are walking down the aisle at St. James Church in Norwich, NY. Rev Charters is our minister and the church is decorated with beautiful flowers from the Christmas service. 

I Was home on a short leave, from the Army, and my girlfriend and I wanted to get married so that she could join me in Aberdeen, MD. Rev. Charters suggested that we marry Christmas. We thought it was a great idea as I only had two days left before reporting back to Fort Dix.

Needless to say, neither one of us had much money and had to take advantage of other people's kindness. The relatives gave us a reception at the Preston Grange Hall and most everyone stopped by to wish us well. Of course, there were a few folks counting the months to see if we had to get married and a few that said that we were to young and it wouldn't last. Sorry folks, on both counts.

As I write this, at 6:50 AM, I watching my bride on her I Pad and thinking 58 years ago we were just kids but as time went by, we grew into adults together. I won't lie and say it's been a smooth ride because there were a few rough years, but you know what ?  I would do it all over again in a flash. Pappy


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2014)

A heart-warming story, Pappy - thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Anniversary Pappy to you and your lovely wife, wonderful story, so happy for the both of you! :love_heart:

​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy Anniversary!  What a great story Pappy!  All the best to you and your Bride, as you travel the road of life together!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks, Jim. That brings to mind, while we were in the church, my so-called buddies were decorating my 49 Ford. The usual stuff, tin cans, just married sign, etc. what I didn't know was they had put on one of those little bombs, can't remember what they called them, to the spark plugs, so that when you start the car the thing goes off and sends up a cloud of smoke. Scared us half to death.

Okay, so everyone got a big laugh so bride and I take off to drive around town with horns blaring. Honey, what's that smell? Phew, it's getting worst. So I pull over and open hood and there it is. A big chunk of Limburger cheese on the manifold. My"buddies" in the car behind me were peeing their pants laughing. 

After much hosing the engine off, things slowly got back to normal and right then and there I started plotting on what to do when my buddies got married. And that, is another story, to be continued.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2014)

Reminds me of when my "friends" put Vaseline under the door handles of my car at my wedding in NY. I wiped them off (they were the kind you lift) and thought I was done with them, but as we drove south on our honeymoon and the temperatures rose more of it started oozing down the door. 

It did that for a week. 

And yes, revenge WAS sweet!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2014)

Ah...yes...our"friends"!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2014)

I was rememinising about my home town, when we spent two years living by the railroad tracks. The freight trains, O and W, and the passenger train, The Lackawanna, ran right by our house on way to freight yards and passenger terminal. We boys, spent many a day climbing on parked coal cars, boxcars and oil tankers. You may have seen movies where they jump from one boxcar to another. Yep, we did. Sometimes we would find evidence of hobos in the empty boxcars. Clothing, bits of food and even traces of a small fire being used to warm things up.

From our house, you could hear the bells ringing, meaning a train was coming. We would try to run out and wave to the engineer and they always waved back. Once in awhile, we would find a dead horse along the tracks. To this day, I'm not sure why. Only thing I could think of, there was a dog food company in Sherburne, a about 15 miles north. Maybe somehow fell out?

Have a couple pics. of rail yards and round house. For us young ones, this was an amazing place to visit.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

I was watching Celebrity Ghost the other night and their guest was Vince Neil from M?tley Crüe. He was telling his time as a young boy and the thing in his room that lived in the closet. This story got to me as I had similar things in my room on the old house on West Hill.

I was 8 or 9 when these unexplainable things happened to me. I had a long walk in closet where I kept my clothes and most of my toys. This closet had the type of latch that you raised up ang the bar would fit in a groove. Impossible to open by itself. 

I had an upstairs bedroom and the only light was moonlight that shown in my dormer window. Every night before I went to bed, I always looked into my closet and made sure the latch was shut. I could see the closet door from my bed and could see the outline of my room. One night, as I was about to fall asleep, I heard a slight noise. I had a small lamp on my bed stand as well as a Airline AM radio from Montgomery Ward. As I lit up the room, I noticed the closet door was open about 3 inches. I relatched the door and went back to bed.

Here is where it gets weird. A very bright light started coming through my dormer window and the closet door was open again. I saw something move across the room. What or who, I do not know. ET, shadow person or ghost.....I still have no idea but it did scare the day lights out of me. This was the start of my sleeping with my head covered up. I don't recall this happening again, but I did add two more bolt locks on the closet door.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

Help...what happened.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Help...what happened.



The RedGreenBlueAqua Beast found you!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Help...what happened.



There's a glitch happening on the site, I've had one or two post not happen accordingly in the past week today my pictures weren't posting properly for a minute.  Guess we should make the mods privy to this if they aren't already by now.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried copying this from my notes, on my I Pad, to the forum, and ended up with scrambled eggs.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

Why I loved growing up in the country. The first picture was the view from my house. Easy to look at, right? The field was a cow pasture for the Evans farm down the road. Spent many days exploring the field and woods surrounding the area. Even got chased by a bull one time. I made it to the fence before he did.

The second photo is from the stone quarry, about a mile or so, from my house. I had to walk up behind the house, through our woods and cross another pasture to get to the quarry. The town below is Norwich, NY. A town of about 9,000 folks. You can see why the area is called Chenango Valley. 

We were about a mile and a half out of town on what was called West Hill. I spent a good share of my youth growing up on the hill. We did live in town, by the RR tracks, for about two years. There were only two houses on West Hill that weren't related. My great grandfather and his brothers built many of the houses on the hill so it just grew from there. 

I try to get down to Norwich at least once a year to visit my brother. We are Florida snowbirds and still go up to NY in the summers. Not one of the relatives live on the "hill" anymore. They passed on or moved away. My old homestead sets bare and barren. It doesn't look like anyone has lived there for quite some time. I see it listed in Zillow for $30,000, but it's almost beyond repair now. Sad, but life goes on and nothing is as it was.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 23, 2015)

Lovely, pappy, beautiful country.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2015)

Love the country too, great photos Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes it sure was beautiful country. A fine place for an old country boy like me to grow up. The hill itself was very steep and I can remember many a morning the school bus going down our hill sideways and we keep our fingers crossed that we got to the bottom of it in one piece. That White House you see down in the Valley was part of our bus run. Most of the country back then was farm country and sometimes the smell on the bus got a little bit overbearing but really didn't mind all that much.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 23, 2015)

There's nothing better than living in the country, IMO.  I started life on a farm, then spent most of it in the city, and then retired back to the country.  We are surrounded by deep woods, with nice neighbors...the closest about 1/4 mile away.  The air is always clean and fresh, and there are always some deer hanging around.  It is sometimes so quiet that one can hear a woodpecker working 100 yds away, or a dog barking a mile away.  It's sometimes a little inconvenient when needing something one of the nearby small stores doesn't stock, but that's a minor issue compared to the daily hassles in most large cities.  I hope to stay out here so long as this old body can take care of the place.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the photos and memories Pappy, they say home is where the heart is!   I enjoy reading your posts! Keep at it.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2015)

Family cruise

March 8th. 2015. Left Port Canaveral with my three children and their spouses. The second day was spent at Coco Kay, an island owned by the ship lines, Royal Carribean. The wife and I stayed on board and explored the ship, Freedom of the Seas, which up to a few months ago, was the longest cruise ship in the world. In total length, it was almost four football fields long at 1150 feet. Our cabin was a inside cabin on the seventh floor, room 7389. The total guest able to stay is over 4,000 not counting crew members.

The next day, we spent cruising and docked at St. Thomas. We did a short excursion and came back to ship a couple hours later. Purchased a t shirt. It was very hot and wife and I were rather tired so we spent the afternoon at ships poolside and in the library catching up on our reading. After supper, we took in a magic show in the auditorium. Cruised overnight and docked next day in St. Maartin, a relatively small island which is divided in half with the French claiming one half and the Dutch, the other half. 

We had purchased a personal guide just for the eight of us and he turned out to be the nicest tour guide anyone could ask for. He took a tour around the entire island with many stops to point out special points of interest. The nude beach, on the French side, was the laugh of many comments. Our guide, Josay, said most of the old folks needed a good ironing to get the wrinkles out. It was a lot of fun and a great many laughs. We also ate lunch here. After a three hour tour, which turned out to be four and a half hours, we said our goodbyes and went back to ship. More food and ice skating show. 

The next two days were spent cruising back to Port Canaveral. The seas got a little rough and the weather turned sour for one day but the second day it was much better. We reached home port about eight on Sunday morning.

As our 4000 people were deporting, 4000 people were getting ready to board. How they refuel, clean, stock food, etc. in less than eight hours is a mystery to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Pappy!  Just in case you forgot what you missed, up North!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

I am starting a new diary with more of my life experiences and a few blogs I wrote for my hometown paper several years ago. I will start it of with a blog I wrote about hurricane Hazel in 1954.


It was a beautiful fall day on October 15th, 1954. There was talk of a hurricane south of us but most folks didn't seem to concerned. A hurricane was what the southern states had to put up with, not us folks up north.The weatherman tried to explain, with their paper signs, felt Suns and clouds which stuck on a weather background.there was no Doppler or radar to warn people back then.


As the day wore on, the wind started to pick up and our wind had a name, "Hazel." As night approached it really got windy and loose objects started to blow around. Anyway, our gang decided it would be a good idea to drive around and see if there was any damage. We pulled into town and parked on West Main, next to Chapman Turner Bldg. Now the high wind and rain were starting to get dangerous and we decided we better get our rears home.


The next day was, well, a total mess. Our little town had a good taste of Hazel. As I drove into town, I notice a large part of the Chapmam Turner bldg. Was missing. My buddy had heard that was a car behind Bakers Garage and we took off to check it out. When I saw the car, my stomach did a couple of flip flops. 


The part of the Turner bldg. That fell had landed on this car and instantly killed two people. The car was flattened and the site was not a pretty one. When we went back to check out the Turner bldg. My heart sank. My God, it was right where we had parked the night before. I still get the Willys thinking about how close we came to meeting our Maker that night.


Hazel caused damage as far north as Ottawa, Can. and caused 95 deaths and $281 million in damages total. Our town had received winds up to 90 MPH.
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)

Interesting story Pappy, I never experienced a hurricane before, it must have been very upsetting, happy you were unharmed.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2015)

Nature's fury.  Can't be beat.  weather volcanos  tidal waves  floods  etc........you name it.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

We've only been through one since we've lived in Florida. The first year we came down all heck broke loose. Me and mama didn't get much sleep that night. Next morning my uncle, who lived two houses down from us, came knocking on our door and said, "welcome to Florida."


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

Look forward to more perhaps less windy entries from your diary.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks, Josiah. Things are calm now. :sentimental:


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2015)

Interesting Pappy. I used to blog a bit. Oklahoma City had straight winds clocked at a hundred miles an hour the other night. Two tornados dances along an eight mile path doing a bit of damage as the straight wind. I was watching it close but it stayed up north of me a few miles. Look forward to more of your blogs and comments.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Does anyone remember, I think it was in the 60's, Farberware cookware? This was displayed and sold in your own home. The salesman would come to your house, after you had invited people for a free meal, and supply the food and do all the cooking to show everyone how the cookware was used.

We did this once and had 6 or 8 people there for their meal. Everyone seemed to enjoy it and after all were finished, the sales pitch started. I seem to remember that the price was in the 5 or 6 hundred dollar range. I know of one couple that purchased the set. It was way out of our range, so we passed, even though we were offered a nice discount for holding the dinner. 

After all this time, I wonder if this ware would still be usable. Anyone out there has, or has had this product?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Here we go again.


It's time for our spring migration to head north. The first week in May, we will be going to our camper on Oneida Lake. The village we stay in is called Sylvan Beach, NY. The Beach, most  people call it this, is a old summer resort town. It dates back to 1800s when the train was the only way to get there. It was quite a fancy place to visit back then as it had beautiful hotels and wonderful places to eat, as well as a nice beach on the lake.


The Beach is part of the Barge (Erie) Canal system, which runs over 500 miles from the Great Lakes to the Hudson River. One can also go up the St. Lawrence River to the Hudson River. Although the canal is used mostly for pleasure boating, a few barges and old canal tugs still use it. One of my favorite things to do there, is watch the boat traffic on weekends. At our campgrounds, we have a small marina but there several large ones across from us. 


This will be our 16th year traveling back and forth. It is getting close to saying that's enough and settle down in Florida. It is exactly 1320 miles one way if I follow the same route. However, once we get back up there, we fall in love with the place all over again. I was brought up in the country and do miss the area, but not the winters. It is pretty here in Florida but no mountains and country fields to roam in are sorely missed.


We usually take three days going up, although we can do it in two if I drive two eleven hour days. The first night we will stay in Walterboro, NC and the second night Turning Stone casino, about 15 miles from our camp. This way I can get an early start for setting up camp.


That's it for now. To be continued. Pappy


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice, Pappy, you all have the best of both seasons.

I was reading your post on the cookware, I remember when I was growing up we had this cookware dinner, except these were called Guardian Service, my mother still has some pieces of it, it was made of cast aluminium and looked like this...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Jackie....I see some advertised on EBay once in awhile. Still looks in good shape to me. My dad always used a big old cast iron skillet. Cooked just about everything in that pan.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2015)

Have a safe trip Pappy, I remember some of your Sylvan Beach photos, very nice!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks, SB. Be about three weeks yet. The Beach really hops in the summer. Winter time, not so much.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2015)

After supper, the outdoor fun begins.

The sun is starting to set on Gold St., back in the fifties.one more week until school starts and we have a lot of playing to do before it starts. It seemed to be a much easier going time as there were few tvs, iPads, etc. We had no problem inventing our own games to play.

Anyway, I'm rushing through my supper as a fierce game of kick the can will be starting soon. My mom wants to know why I am eating so fast and I tell her that all my buddies on the street are meeting soon to start the games. 

Later, after everyone has had their fill of KTC, we decided to sneak around in our neighbors back yards, between Gold and Rexford Sts. and "borrow" a few apples and then try to catch as many fireflies as one can. When we tired of that, we decided to go into my club house, which was a small room attached to the back of the garage. The club house was well stocked with apples, penny candy and comic books. Mom wouldn't allow candles in the hideaway, don't know why, so we had several Roy Rogers or Hopalong Cassidy flashlights hidden in secret places. Back then, batteries didn't last very long so the reading session was very short.

THEN.....came the dreaded call, "time to come in, it's bedtime". Time for a bath and off to dreamland. My dreams.....what are we going to do tomorrow night?

Little Pappy...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,Pappy!  Haven't seen you around lately, hope all is OK with you!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2015)

Everything is okay, Jim. Just not much to say. Been trying to clear up a cyst and have had to go to doctors twice now. It is the most impossible place, about an inch from Mr. Happy , and tough to clear up. The doc said he was not able to numb it so I had to bite the bullet when he cut and drained it. Yesterday, I had it checked and he got quite a bit of gunk out of it and told me I should be okay now unless it comes back.

My son, the NSA guy, will be moving to Yokota Air Force Base, in Japan, for at least two years in August. He and his wife have sold their house in Maryland and the NSA is footing all the bills. He is not to far from retirement, another 5 years I think, sure will miss them but thank God for Face Time.

Thanks for thinking of me and I'll try to do better. Pappy


----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2015)

Pappy said:


> ….about an inch from Mr. Happy  ...


:laugh:…you guys are all so funny. Why do guys always name it…but this one's my favorite…not that I've heard it that much :laugh: Thanks for my morning smile. Now I think I'll go back and read your "Notes from Pappy" :wave:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Lara. I thought if I said Mr. Longfellow, people might get the wrong idea.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 28, 2015)

> We want a Mr. Happy commensurate with our mountains and  rivers... We want a Mr. Happy that shall correspond to the size of  the country... We want a Mr. Happy in which scope shall be given to  our gigantic ideas and to the unparalleled activity of our people... In  a word, we want a Mr. Happy altogether shaggy and unshorn,  that shall shake the earth, like a herd of buffaloes thundering over the  prairies.



Misquoted from Kavanagh


----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm trying hard not to laugh…I'm afraid to encourage you two. :laugh::whome:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 28, 2015)

We need very little encouragement, believe me ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2015)

So funny!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2015)

Just an update on the cyst.(oh goody). Seems to be getting better each day. At least I'm not walking like I have a watermelon between my legs. Still sore and draining a bit and I change the bandage twice a day. As I look back, I realize this is the fifth cyst I've had in my life. Wonder what causes them? The biggest one was on my back, that the VA took off. That one required 8 stitches. It is a malady that we humans could live without.   Later....Pappy


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2015)

Glad you're doing better!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2015)

This is going to sound weird and I haven't lost my mind quite yet. About 4:00 am this morning, my dog, Sassy, let out two barks at the foot of the bed. The noise woke me out of a sound sleep. I ask my wife if she heard it, but she was fast asleep.

Sassy was a Shih Tzu and a beautiful dog. The problem is, Sassys been gone for about six years now. Now, I think I am a fairly sane person, but this has stuck with me all day. I guess you had to be there to understand. 

Should I call ghost busters, just kidding, or write this off as a unusual occurrence? I haven't had an experience like this for about 65 years. 

The he cyst is healing nicely and still a bit of drainage. Doctor said it looks good and should be gone soon. Later all. Pappy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Glad your cyst is healing Pappy, I'm sure it was very painful and uncomfortable. :love_heart:  I think it's more common than you would imagine, people having some type of experience with their pets who have passed.  Sassy is just saying hello, and reminding you of her love. :sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks, SB. It was a bit unsettling at the time. Had it been a dream, I would have understood.:why:


----------



## Kadee (Aug 13, 2015)

Our pets are are just a precious as family in a lot of cases , some elderly people who have family who are disinterested or just to busy to visit,their mothers/ fathers  would be lost without their pets ..We don't have any pets, our last dog was a silky terrier she passed about 10 years ago we still have her photo in a frame in our living room at home..We decided it would not be fair to have a pet as we go away for a month every year, as well as weekends away and would not want to rely on others to take care of our responsibilities while we go away


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2015)

Kadee, we decided to wait until we settle down too. Florida to NY each year was a little tough on the little guy. And, kenneling the dog was something I hated to do. I guess I'm just an old softie when it comes to little, fluffy dogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2015)

Sweet photo Pappy.  Our dog is old and will be going camping with us one more time, we bought him a ramp to use as his arthritis is bad.  Thought of putting him in a kennel, but couldn't, never did with any of our pets, they're happier with us and us with them.  Luckily when camping, they can both come along.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Thanks, SB. It was a bit unsettling at the time. Had it been a dream, I would have understood.:why:



I've had both regular and "waking" dreams about friends, family and pets, Pappy - I think it might just be our subconscious working overtime, and the barks you heard - well, maybe the mind manufactured those as well. It's capable of doing some astounding things ...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2015)

This past Saturday was a fun time for the wife and me. We drove down to Poughkeepsie, NY, about 200 miles from our camp, for a family get together at my granddaughters house. It was a real treat to meet two of the latest great grandkids which we hadn't seen up until now. Total is now 10 and one more in the oven.

The weather was perfect so we could set up the tables and chairs outside. Food was abundant and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves. Even the little ones were well behaved.

We spent the night at The Red Rock Inn, a little more upscale than I'm use to, but daughter had already taken care of it. Mom did enjoy the jacuzzi though, while I hit the sack at 9:30. You can tell I'm not use to so much going on. I normally lead a very quiet lifestyle. 

Drove back up the NYS Truway Sunday afternoon and pulled into camp about 4:30 pm.

Took a gazillion pictures and will post a few as I sort them out.

All the little ones in the front plus the one being held are great grandkids. A couple couldnt make it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2015)

Great pic, Pappy - big family ya' got there, and I LOVE the Fu Manchu on the guy in the back!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2015)

That's my son in law, Rich. A biker for sure. Good guy and would do anything for you although he looks tough. He is a corrections officer and has bumped a few heads.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2015)

He looks the part - wouldn't want to run into him in a dark alley, but I'll take your character reference - that's often how those guys are.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, Phil, he's a big Teddy Bear. A hairy Teddy Bear....nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2015)

This picture should probably be in funny pictures, but since it is about Pappy, I thought I'd post it here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2015)

:lofl:

Classic pic - every time I see it I bust a gut!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2015)

1958... My oldest sons very first Christmas. We had just gotten back from California and this was our first furnished apartment. Hard to believe, but he is getting close to retirement. God, I'm getting old.

Looking at this picture, I wonder just who furnished this place. Flowers on the curtains, flowers in the rug and the chairs had flower slip covers. At the time, we never gave it a thought and was glad just to be home.

So dairy,today is my son's birthday and this little guy is now over six feet tall and a great son.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2015)

Pappy, the group photo in Poughkeepsie is fabulous. What a nice looking bunch!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2015)

RadishRose, don't tell my wife, but I have a brand new girl in my life. My newest great daughter, the one in my avatar. I also have a cute picture of her alone. Her name is Sarah and the sweetest, happy little gal you would ever want to meet. She melted my heart the moment I saw her. I made a future date with her.....shhh.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday to your son Pappy, hope he has a wonderful day! :bestwish:  Sarah is a little angel....so precious! :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2015)

WOW.  What a sweetheart!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2015)

I AM truly blessed to have such a thoughtful son like this. My youngest son, Jeff, is visiting my 99 year old dad, on his way to Chicago and Texas, to say goodby to his children. Jeff and his wife, Lori, will be going to Japan for two, maybe three years, for his job in the NSA.

The thing that is so unusual, is that the bottle that you see is sand from Iwo Jima that my son had a fellow worker, pick up, on his visit to Iwo. Dad was unfortunate to have fought here, in WW2. What a wonderful thing to do for his grandpa. Jeff has always been a kind person and has advanced far in life. So diary, maybe people that read this will whisper a little God Speed, Jeff. Mom and I will miss you guys. Dad


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2015)

That's really nice Pappy.  You must be proud of your family.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 4, 2015)

What a thoughtful son, Pappy, you are indeed blessed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2015)

Very touching Pappy, you're blessed with a wonderful son and an admirable father.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2015)

...the sands of time!  Very moving gift!  Thanks, Pappy!


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2015)

Your Dad has the sweetest grin on his face. He obviously loves his family and is so proud. That new little lady in your life is the cutest thing I've seen in a long time. What a beauty.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2015)

Ah, an old memory popped into my head. Back in the 60s, my wife and I took on a Sunday morning paper route. I had an old Nash station wagon that ran pretty darn good for its age. Picture is not mine ,but it was the same car. Little did we realize that this country route was in the snow belt part of county. We ran through drifts as high as the hood and just once had to turn back. Another time, it was glare ice, we slid off the side of the road trying to get to paper box. Within five minutes, out comes the farmer, on his John Deere, and pulled us right out. Of course, he wouldn't accept anything, so his paper was free for a couple months.

Toward the end of the route, was this beautiful St. Barnard dog. I wish he hadn't been named Cujo, but he didn't live up to that name, thank God. He would see us coming down the road and 
he would leap up on the side of the car. Now, if you didn't know him, you would probably have soiled yourself. He would not leave until he got a big hug and a big dog biscuit, I always carried biscuits on all my paper routes, saved getting a bite a few times. 

Looking back, I had a lot of interesting jobs and some crazy things happened. Oh well, that's for another time. 
Pappy


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

Great story, Pap, especially about the dogs - good thinking with the biscuits!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2015)

I like the story, too, Pappy!  Glad ya baked up a batch of BIG-DOG biscuits!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello, Pappy, from up here in the North!  How's your Southern "flight" going?  Did you leave the water running?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2015)

Just a brief note. I'm pooped. Got home, in Florida, about 8:30 pm. Beautiful driving weather but the floods in South Carolina had portions of I-95 closed which sent hundreds of tractor trailers n our route. Semis as far as the eye could see and a few backups for a few delays. Needless to say, glad to be home. Later.... Pappy


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update, and glad you are safe & sound!  Rest up!ZZZZZZzzzzzzz!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

I love this!


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Pappy. Love your posts, photos and stories.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome back, Pappy! Glad you made it safe and sound.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

Since I have been taking a blood thinner, my arms look like they've been through the WW2. The slightest bump or small cut and the bruise expands to a huge bruise. A friend suggested I try Shea natural butter on them. The natural comes in a solid form and you use your hand heat to soften and apply. I am using it, only my third day, on my arms, legs and a dry spot on my face. I purchased it on Amazon, of course, for $5 a tub. Just wondering if any of my forum friends have heard of it or used it.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Pappy, that looks so painful.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Pappy, that looks so painful.



But it really isn't. It just balloons and looks terrible. Actually, most of the bruising is from the band aid I had on. The sticky part caused some of the bruising when I pulled it off. Growing old sucks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2015)

Pap, I've used Shea butter in the past for small cuts and wounds, and it worked great. Don't know how much it serves to kill bacteria, though.

(When I first wrote this I put down "She Butter" - won't comment on the healing properties of that ...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

Ha ha. Yep, have used that too.:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2015)

Doctors appointments today. Things looked good except we both need to lose some weight as sugar is up a couple points. Flu shots too. Arm a little sore tonight.

Two years ago we asked doctor if we could make out appointments together in stead of making two trips. Wife's was 8:45 and mine at 9:00. We both go in same room together and Doctor does a one on one with each of us. Works out great for us and gets it over with in just a few moments. Nothing to hide, or no secrets as we've been together almost 60 years. 

We also like being first patients of the day as everyone is still in a good mood. I love joking around with the nurses and hope to bring a little laughter to their day. A few of my granddaughters are nurses and their days can be over bearing at times.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2015)

My Terrible Teens.  &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56905;&#55357;&#56906;


I never really got into much trouble with the law but did my share of not so smart acts. Much of it started when I started driving and showing my independence.


My first driving experience was my step-fathers 41 Oldsmobile with Hydro- matic transmission. It didn't take me long to ruin the transmission as it was not built to take the abuse I gave it. I was pretty much banned from driving this car after this.


My Dad gave me my 2nd car, my 37 Buick Special Coupe. I spent many days cleaning and waxing and painting big white sidewalls on the tires. You started this car by holding the clutch down and step on the gas pedal which engaged the starter. I would turn on the key, step on the gas pedal, without holding the clutch down, and away we would go. I drove the devil out of this oil burner but I had a ball with it. I use to go to a junk yard, on Hale St., and buy transmissions for $15.00 and take them up to Bill Guinns barn to replace them. I replaced at least 3 that I can remember.


From there it was a 41 Ford, 46 Ford and a 49 Ford. By then I was 17, working and pretty much raising hell. One night, Warren Law had his 50 Ford and I had my 49 and for some reason we were in Oxford. We were racing back to Norwich, turning off our headlights and passing each other.
 When all of a sudden he disappeared. I still had my lights off and oh,oh, a car with a big red light was behind me. I pulled over and two of the biggest, tallest State Troopers got out of their car. I remember I was scared to death but they were very nice. After giving me hell and a speeding ticket, one of them ask me to start my car. I had dual exhaust with pretty much straight pipes so I started it and let it idle. Trooper told me, "step on it boy." I did and he grinned. I thought well here comes another ticket. He said, " better get some mufflers on that young man." Needless to say, I did quiet it down but not too much.


Another time, several of us boys decided to go out back of the A and P store and do figure 8s in their parking lot. It was quite late and didn't think anyone would see us. We were having a ball when, sure enough, two police cars pulled in, I believe two cars was all our town had, and stopped us dead in our tracks. We were told to follow them down to the station, on East Main St., and so we piled in to our cars and had a convoy all the way to the station. I think they had to scare the crap out of us and were going to play, good cop, bad cop. One cussed us out and said he wanted to have us spend a night in jail. The other cop was more gentle and easy going and stood up for us. Anyway, after about an hour of this, we were told to go home immediately which we did. It sure gave us something to talk and laugh about for several days.


Boys will be boys, I guess.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2015)

Enjoyed your stories Pappy.  Lots of good people there.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks, Nancy. I put most of my young ventures on paper, put in a folder and save them for the kids to enjoy after I've gone off to the happy hunting ground.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2015)

Great stories, Pap!

Thinking back it seems that most of my "naughty times" began when I started driving as well, whether directly through the driving (getting caught doing 110 in a 55 zone with my NY plates by a Georgia cop!) or being caught _in flagrante delicto_ with a young lady in the back seat while parked behind a movie theater.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2015)

I guess, for me, it was my Independence Day. Trying to be responsible, but we were still teens and doing some crazy things.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I guess, for me, it was my Independence Day. Trying to be responsible, but we were still teens and doing some crazy things.



Very true.

Which is why I often think it might be good to increase the minimum driving age ... to avoid having guys like us on the road.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2015)

Found this poem in a Reminisce magazine and it reminds me of my grandfather. Author unknown.

My grandpa is 95.
He says it's great to be alive.
Grandpa can't come out to play,
but he tells stories everyday.
He tells about horses,
he tells about cows.
He tells about things,
called binders and plows.
He tells about grandma,
isnt that nice?
Grandpa's as old as old can be.
He can't hear much and
can hardly see.
But, oh, how I love
to sit on his knee.
And pretend his stories
happened to me.

Rather simple poem but it does hit home for me.
Pappy


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, here's my youngest son, all grown up and a big shot with the NSA. He and his wife have moved, lock, stock and barrel, to Japan's Yokota AFB for two, maybe three years. He has been with NSA every since he was in the Air Force. Jeff and I have always been very close and were known for a lot of foolish bickering back and forth. It goes without saying , that I miss him but thank heavens for FaceTime. 
Jeff is the tall guy in the middle and the one looking out the helicopter. This takes him in into Tokoyo, a couple times a week, which is about 25 miles away.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got some pictures from my son and DIL. He's the one stationed in Japan with the NSA and they are visiting Thailand. Right now they are in Bangkok. He sent a couple pictures I hope you enjoy. I told them Annie, to say hi if your paths cross. Just kidding. 
Jeff tells me that these taxis are called tuk tuks. Looks mighty crowded to me.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

OMG....those pants are too much.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

[h=2]The Billy goat and the outhouse.[/h]One of my blogs of my childhood memories: 

When my family moved to the old house, my great grandfather built in 1900, indoor plumbing was just a wishful dream and the outhouse was a welcomed friend. This little house was located about 25 yards between the main house and our old barn. We had a long, steep driveway up to the house from the man road and the outhouse was fairly close to the driveway.

My grandparents lived with us for awhile, while the men were building their new house, and used the upstairs bedrooms. My grandfather always had some type of animal running around and at this time he had three goats. Josephine and Rags were milking goats and Batchlor Button was, well to keep the lady goats happy. Batchlor was the meanest,most miserable SOB and loved it when he could butt you and knock you on your ass. The only person that wasn't scared of him was Grandpa. He would grab him by the horns and drag him back to the barn. This damn goat would actually knock the siding off the barn just to get loose.

Needless to say, I feared this beast and always looked around when I went out to make sure the devil wasn't loose. Several times, as I was getting off the school bus, the monster was standing on the hill just waiting for me to start up the driveway. I could see his eyes turn red and would snort and bellow just waiting for the games to begin. 

This is where my safe house, you guessed it, the outhouse came into the picture. If I ran my tail off, I could just make it to the outhouse before the demon reached me. Once in the safe house, thank God it wasn't busy, I would yell my head off until Grandpa came out to put the pain in the ass back in the barn. Grandpa always had a silly smile on his face. I think he thought the whole thing was hilarious. 

Anyway, is wasn't much longer before we got indoor plumbing, sold the stupid goats and things got back to normal, well....normal for our crazy house.

As I reminisce about this, I wonder. I bet if I went back there now, and Batchlor Button was there, waiting for me, I would still be scared to death, but there is no safe house to hid in now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I always take life with a grain of salt.......,plus a slice of lemon and a shot of tequila.​
*​*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2016)

Pappy said:


> OMG....those pants are too much.



great photos, LOVE the pants!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

Talked to my son on FaceTime last night. The wifi in their hotel room, in Thailand, was a little jumpy, but we managed to have a nice long talk. He called to wish his mom a happy birthday. 
They are leaving Bangkok today, and going, I can't remember the name, to the coastal area to enjoy some diving, rv-ing, etc. They have a total of ten days vacation and then it's back to work in Japan. His next work trip is South Korea. Needless to say, his mom and I worry about him.
I see they found a new friend in Thailand.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

Great pics, stories, and love the pants.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2016)

Back in the 40s, 50s and 60s, families seemed to be a lot closer and family reunions were held ever few years. The way my family is scattered all over the world, it's almost impossible for everyone to get together. 
Every so often, the family would get together and grandma would play the piano and we would all sing along. She wasn't the best piano player, but no one cared. We were enjoying each other's company and once in awhile, grandpa would get his guitar out and play along. He also could play the spoons real good.
The family picture is just one of those get togethers. I'm the one with my daughter and son on my lap. My mom is to my left. 
The sheet music picture was my favorite song back in the 40s, during the war. Grandma just about wore the poor thing out from being opened so much. 
It is just one of my memories of my youth. I was a lucky one to have a wonderful childhood, minus a couple hitches along the way.
I hope you enjoy my ramblings. Sometimes I get started and can't shut up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Wonderful gathering Pappy. What a loving family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2016)

Lovely family photo Pappy. :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 12, 2016)

Hope you share photos of son trip here to Koh Samui. Diving is popular but no rvs here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

Everyone looks so happy in that pic, Pappy. Our family photos made the Munsters look like _Vogue_.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 12, 2016)

Pappy,ramble on! Very nice picture!


----------



## rider1046 (Jan 29, 2016)

Unfortunately, for a lot of us, those kinds of reunions are becoming a thing of the past. I remember them fondly from both sides of my mother's family and the paternal side of my dad's family. Not a whole lot of interest from the younger generation in these meetings - too busy I guess. Their loss.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2016)

My wife's new hanging flowers. Actually, she plants new ones every year. This year she decided to go with artificial plants I think they came out nice.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 18, 2016)

Planter looks great, Pappy.  So does your set up there.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2016)

I think she did a nice job setting them up. The chairs are our kindle reading spots. Usually in the afternoon, there is a cool breeze and just right for reading and, ahem, napping.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2016)

Artificial is the way to go, Pappy....I see you even have artificial cool air!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving Pappy & Mrs. Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to you, Jim.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2016)

Went up to our local VA today to attend a class. When I got out, I stopped in at the Audio department. Got a hearing test and found out my old aids were 4 years old and needed an update. I have new ones coming in next week. These aids can be adjusted from an app on my IPhone. Pretty darn neat I say. I can adjust for conditions such as, toning down crowd noise, turn them up and down, answer my IPhone, and a couple other things I'm now familiar with yet. Looking forward to trying them out. 

We are redoing out planter out front. I'll post some photos when we are finished. Took out all the old bushes, big freaking job. We planted them about 8 years ago hoping they would fill in but never did. Gotta go. ABC news is coming up.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2016)

Say...What!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2016)

Meanderer said:


> Say...What!



i had a pair of those Jin. Wife flushed them down the toilet.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 28, 2016)

Happy birthday, Pappy!    Hope it's a good one.

:happybday:

Did you have a cake?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2016)

PAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 28, 2016)

Happy birthday Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Got my free grand slam at Denny's tonight. Had a quiet, enjoyable day. I think I may start getting water with my meals from now on. Denny's is charging $2.15 a cup now. A little greedy I'd say.

Go for my new hearing aids Tuesday morning at the VA. I have an app on my IPhone that will let me adjust my aids for what is comfortable in each setting.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2016)

I should have said $2.15 for a cup of coffee. Not a cup.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend! :cheers:


----------



## Carla (Nov 28, 2016)

Happy birthday, Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you. Hard to believe that my next birthday I will be #%¥}^ years old.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 18, 2016)

Pappy said:


> ....Go for my new hearing aids Tuesday morning at the VA. I have an app on my IPhone that will let me adjust my aids for what is comfortable in each setting.



Pappy, how are they working out for you?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2016)

Just fine, Nancy. Much improved and like I said, I can adjust them right from my IPhone. I can set them for restaurant noise, can use them as my phone, can set blue tooth speakers to come through the aids. Amazing technology these days.

Have not been on a lot as wife went into hospital Saturday night. She has pneumonia and is being treated with several drugs. She is doing ok and I'm hoping by Tuesday she will be coming home. I have had quite a time with my COPD too. VA clinic is treating me for that. 

So, we come to Florida to get out of bad weather and both get sick. Gotta get better soon and just happy to have this forum to be able to discuss things like this. 

Well, it's 7:10 am and I need my coffee. I want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. Pappy


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2016)

Wishing you both a healthy Christmas and New Year!  Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2016)

Meanderer said:


> Wishing you both a healthy Christmas and New Year!  Sending prayers your way!



Thanks Jim. Sitting with her right now and she looks a whole bunch better. Maybe tomorrow we go home.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 19, 2016)

Sounds good, Pappy.  Hope you're both home tomorrow.  :rose:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2016)

If you run into Bob, tell him to phone home!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2016)

Pappy, I'm sorry you and your wife have been ill.  How'd your wife get pneumonia?  Was it a bad cold that went down into her chest?

When we were in the army and moved all the time, we often got sick in the new place.  I always figured it was a new set of local "bugs" than at the old place and we didn't have any immunity to them when we first got to a new place.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2016)

We have no idea where we got it from. I had the cold first and she picked it up from me. Hers got serious real fast.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Thanks Jim. Sitting with her right now and she looks a whole bunch better. Maybe tomorrow we go home.





NancyNGA said:


> Sounds good, Pappy.  Hope you're both home tomorrow.  :rose:





Pappy said:


> We have no idea where we got it from. I had the cold first and she picked it up from me. Hers got serious real fast.



Hope you both get well soon....We are here for you...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2016)

Pappy, sorry to hear this. Hope your wife will be home today! :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2016)

Brought the wife home yesterday and on the way, stopped to drop off prescriptions at CVS drug store. Went back up later and picked them up. When I got home, two scripts were missing. Called the store and that told me they were out of those meds. Why the hell didn't they tell me this when I picked them up? 
Anyway, they said they would try to find them and call back. Sure they did. The two inhalers, she really needs, are somewhere in limbo land. So this morning I guess it's chase them down and try to get new prescriptions from the hospital. As far as I'm concerned, CVS can go straight to hell for treating us like this.
God, I miss the old neiborhood drug stores.
Rant over...thanks for listening.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2016)

Our local Pharmacy called and told us that 15 pills they shorted my wife a week ago are now ready!! They never told us we where shorted!!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2016)

Good one Jim. Next time I will go to this farm-macy.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear all the trouble with your pharmacy, Pappy.  There is a new rule here, at least at Kroger pharmacy.  You can't transfer a prescription to a mail order pharmacy without the Doctor's approval.   Good luck trying to get hold of a doctor for something like that, once you leave his office.  So far you can still transfer to another local pharmacy though.  That may not last long.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2016)

It takes a village to make a cake!layful:




Merry Christmas Mr & Mrs Pappy!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's a New Year's Pretzel! (baked last year)


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2017)

I'll put it with my 10 year old fruitcake.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2017)

Pappy, did you get your prescriptions?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes we did, Butterfly, after the fact. Needless to say, CVS and I had a serious discussion about the way they treated us. Apologies, of course, but we will be finding a new drug store.

Went up to BJ's wholesale club yesterday to pick up a couple of items. $212.50 later, we got out of there. Things do add up fast. T-paper, towels, 100 count Kcups, some first aid supplies and more. Spent quite some time in the tv department. 80 in. tv? Would need to build an extension on my living room. Forget that idea.

Lawn people are in our park today. Two riding mowers, two guys with the edgers and two guys blowing away all the cuttings.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2017)

HAHA!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes, kinda like that, Jim. Waiting for the whole house picture.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2017)

Was looking through some old photos yesterday, and came across this one of me and my uncle Don. I think we were on our way up our hill to gather field stone for his house. My family were stone masons and the outside of their homes were stone.
We sure have come a long way on improving garden tractors. Photo was late 40s. Notice Dons custom seat.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2017)

What a great picture, Dave!  You were "looking back" even then!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice picture, Pappy.  Was that milk can on a sled?   

I like old pictures.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes, Nancy. Just an old milk can left over from when my great grandpa had a few cows. We still had, ducks, goats and chickens when this was taken.
Heres an old photo of me and my cousins. I'm second from left and whoever wrote on this, got my name wrong. Did you ever see such sad looking kids before? Maybe someone had yelled...bath time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Was looking through some old photos yesterday, and came across this one of me and my uncle Don. I think we were on our way up our hill to gather field stone for his house. My family were stone masons and the outside of their homes were stone.
> We sure have come a long way on improving garden tractors. Photo was late 40s. Notice Dons custom seat.



Your photo reminded me of just how much I hated to wear jeans with rolled up pant legs and hearing my mother say. _"You'll grow into 'em!"_


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2017)

A while back, we decided to remove these ugly bushes from the front of the house. Everywhere they touched the house, it turned black. In fact, so bad, I had to re paint the front again. 
This is almost the finished product. Much improved if I say so my self.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 23, 2017)

Great job Pappy!  Looks better without bushes anyway.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Nancy. They were a real pain. Made a mess of the house.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2017)

Great job, Pappy!  I like your lighthouse!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh Pappy,how I love those old black and white photos. The front of your home looks neat and tidy. Bushes can really take over.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2017)

I must admit, it took us quite a while to finish. Several trips to Lowes for stone and neither my wife or I are much good lifting things anymore. I hope it stays nice and white. I don't want to do it again. Now...to clean up the back yard from two messy huge pine trees.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2017)

Why I failed my lighthouse job.......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks good Pappy....How did your doctor visit go ??


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for asking, Ken. I had a c-scan of my lungs as something had showed up on my previous X-ray. My letter from my doctor yesterday explains it better than I could. Quite relieved.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2017)

What's a 'DO'  pappy?   Not an M.D.?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2017)

A doctor of osteopathic medicine (*D.O.*) is a fully trained and licensed doctor who has attended and graduated from a U.S. osteopathic medical school. A doctor of medicine (*M.D.*) has attended and graduated from a conventional (allopathic) medical school.[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.541176)]Jan 14, 2016[/COLOR]


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2017)

Wonder why they didn't become MDs  instead?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 4, 2017)

But he stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2017)

My two granddaughters and their husbands, visited Japan where their father, my son, and DIL are now working for the NSA. The couple in the middle are just friends with my granddaughters and went with them. Looks like they are having a great time.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice picture, Pappy.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice, Pappy!


----------



## Lois (Apr 19, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Haven't heard on the CT scan yet. I guess if anything was drastic, I would have been informed.
> 
> Eye exam today. Start of cataracts but nowhere near surgery on them. They found pressure to be too high so back for more tests for glaucoma. My mother had it so I am a good prospect for glaucoma.
> 
> Today was absolutly beautiful. High 70's and low humidity. Our club house is putting on their annual Veterans breakfast. Free to all us vets and a school choir will be there to sing some war songs. Our family would get together, with grandma banging on the piano, and sing war songs like: Over There, She's a grand old Flag and many others. Grandma hit a lot of wrong notes but nobody cared.



Good morning Pappy, I hope you hear from you scan soon.  It does seem to take awhile for those things to get results.  I sometimes wonder if they are laying on someones desk.     My calendar is full of appointments also.  I see so many homes that don't have a calendar up on the wall and  I wonder how they keep it all together..  

It's a beautiful day in Missouri today with the high close to 80, so I am going to go get a much needed haircut and enjoy the day.  Have a good one!!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2017)

Good morning, Lois. I havn't been keeping up on my news very good. Scan is okay. A couple small nodules on left lung. Doctor will keep an eye on these and I'll have them checked each year.
Florida weather is so nice this time of year except for no rain in a long time. Several fires burning all over Florida and many main roads have to be shut down because of smoke.

Here is a bit I wrote one day while reminiscing.......

[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Sounds I remember as a child.....*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*When I lived on Gold St. In Norwich, I remember the milk man and the sound his horse and wagon made on the street surface. The milk man never had to touch the reins as the horse knew the route by heart and would stop at each house that had delivery.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the O and W steam engine sounds that made. Wired, noisy but beautiful sounds to a young mans ears. The steel wheels spinning on the track trying to get traction. The release of air from the breaks. The eerie whistle in the middle of the night. The crashing sound when two cars were coupled together. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the noise the rain made on our metal roof at the old house on West Hill. Mom always said it put her to sleep, but it keep me awake most nights. Maybe because I slept upstairs and was closer to the roof.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember, during WW 2, the sirens blowing and everyone had to close their curtains and shut off most lights. This was in case of an air raid although I can't imagine any enemy bombing Norwich, NY.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the sound of Grandpa shoveling coal down cellar to feed the furnace. And the noise when coal was delivered to the house and sent down a metal ramp to the coal bin. The delivery man would keep it moist to keep the dust down.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the beautiful sounds of nature as I would hike through the woods. Birds singing, *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*crows cawing, the farmers machinery running in the distance and if you sat still, you could hear chimp monks and squirrels rushing through the leaves.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the great motor sound that playing cards made when hooked on bike frame and rubbed on the spokes. The more cards the better the noise.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the great sounds of the farm. Each individual noise from cows, chickens, goats and ducks. Our dogs barking whenever a strange car drove into the driveway.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 19, 2017)

Great list Pappy.  I will add one, if you don't mind...

Pond frogs, tree frogs, crickets, and locusts, at night.   You could almost tell what month it was in the summer just by the sounds of those critters at night.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2017)

I would also add one thing, Pappy.  The sound of my Mother humming her favorite songs and hymns, as she worked in the kitchen and cleaned house.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2017)

Here's  more that I forgot. 

[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the pumping sound our old water pump made while pumping water from the well house.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the crackling and popping sound certain wood made in the old stone fireplace in the living room.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the steady clacking on the wheels of the train I would take to Utica to visit my Dad. The noise the steam whistle made as we approached each small station on the way.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*At a difficult time in my life, I remember the strange noises my grandpa would make when he came home drunk. It was very scary at the time but as time went on, he stopped drinking and turned into one sweet guy. I love you grandpa. RIP*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the frogs singing in harmony when we stayed at camp at Plymouth Reservoir. The bass frogs would start and then *[/FONT][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*the tenors*[/FONT][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]* chimed in and later the peepers started their two cent worth. The hoot, hoot of the old owl always added to the fiasco. I would lie there and try to identify each sound.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the sound when you opened a glass bottle of soda on the openers that screwed to the wall. Pop, sizz and a big gulp. I wonder how many people today know what a church key is?*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the sound of kicking the can made under the street lights on Gold St. We boys would play this game many a night until our moms would call us in.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*I remember the moans and groans in the movies us kids made when the cowboy hero kissed his gal. We did not want to see that mushy stuff. After all, he was our champion along with his horse. I remember the giggling us boys made at the Abbott and Costello movies or *[/FONT][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Ma and Pa Kettle*[/FONT][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*
*[/FONT]


----------



## Lois (Apr 20, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Good morning, Lois. I havn't been keeping up on my news very good. Scan is okay. A couple small nodules on left lung. Doctor will keep an eye on these and I'll have them checked each year.
> Florida weather is so nice this time of year except for no rain in a long time. Several fires burning all over Florida and many main roads have to be shut down because of smoke.
> 
> Here is a bit I wrote one day while reminiscing.......
> ...


*Thanks for all those great Memories Pappy.  So many I hadn't thought about in years.  As a child I spent a lot of  summers living with my grandparents on the farm.  Those are my best childhood memories.  Have a good day!!*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2017)

Pappy, 

I came across this, new to me, image of Sylvan Beach and I thought of you!

I doubt that those beer barrels had anything to do with the fire.


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 24, 2017)

Pappy, you made me think of all the sounds in my childhood that I had forgotten!  May I add one too?  The sound of bicycle tires on a gravel road at dusk in the summer.  All us neighbor kids would ride up and down the road until dark.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2017)

A little history of Sylvan Beach, NY.

[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Before European exploration began Native Americans used the Oneida Lake region for all of its resources, especially fish. Brewerton, Shackelton Point, and other areas surrounding Oneida lake have been bearers of artifacts helping document Native American history. The Oneidas and Onondagas, members of the Iroquois Confederacy chose to settle the Oneida lake region and called the body of water Tsioqui, which means “white water”.  The Oneidas built fishing villages near the Oneida Creek’s mouth and sylvan beach along Fish Creek. Atlantic Salmon were once common in Oneida Lake and yielded the natives with a sustainable harvest which was key to their survival.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Areas surrounding Oneida Lake were opened for settlement in the late 1700′s. A company founded by George Scriba The Scriba Patent, marked a significant area that stretched from the north shore of Oneida lake to Lake Ontario. An Area on the lake’s western end was reserved for American Revolution veterans by the government. The lots that were not given to patriots were eventually sold to the public. The region was sparsely settled until the early eight-teen-hundreds, the”Yankee Invasion” of Upstate New York then sparked the regions first major development. During this time thousands of New Englanders searched for more fertile land which landed them in the Oneida Lake region.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*

*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Built from 1817 to 1825 the Erie Canal actually bypassed Oneida Lake. The lake was connected to the Erie canal by the Oneida River and by two “Oneida Lake Canals.” This included the “Side Cut Canal” built in the 1830′s which connected the Erie Canal to Fish Creek. This system greatly aided in business in logging,and the east ends  sand quarrying, resulting in a successful enterprise. The second Oneida Lake canal built during the 1870′s resulted as an economic failure as the New York State railroading began.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Around 1916 the Erie Barge Canal was completed which was an enlargement of the original Erie Canal. This used Oneida Lake as part of its course. The states water transportation network became fairly dependent on the system.  Tugs and Barges in the hundreds used the lake during the peak years, making Brewerton and sylvan Beach active canal ports. Communities along the lake grew at different times. The earliest settlers during the 1790′s arrived in Constantia and Brewerton. The genesis of Bridgeport and Lakeport occured by 1811. These communities aided the surrounding farm population by acting as commercial centers. Sylvan Beach saw its initial growth in the 1870′s. Referred to as the “Coney Island of Central New York”, Verona and Sylvan Beaches transformed in the 1880′s through the 1890′s. The sprouting of hotels, and two amusement parks brought in thousands of vacationers.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*The Oswego-Midland Railroad stimulated the area by Jewell and West Monroe being stop stations. Along with the Railroad a trolley line brough syracuse tourist to Lower South Bay. Grand steamboats like the Manhattan and the Sagamore awaited for tourists in the Lower South Bay. The Golden 20′s brought about an abundance of cottage and camp construction along the shoreline. The lethargic economic pace brought on by the Great Depression did slow the development of Oneida Lake, but throughout the 20th century the lake’s shoreline saw cottage development. The completion of Interstate 81 during the 1960′s created a hop, skip commute from Syracuse to Oneida. This brought about suburbanization to Cicero, and Brewerton. Federal Government and New York State funding for the Erie-Barge Canal recreational enhancement dramatically changed the Sylvan-Verona Beach area.*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2017)

The early beach. Very popular to tourists.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 24, 2017)

Great photo Pappy. What traffic even back then,just amazing! They even had 7up.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2017)

Bought a smart watch, from Amazon, the other day. It turned out that is a hell of a lot smarter than me. After three days of frustration , cussing and losing my temper, I gave up. It's going back to Amazon today

My biggest problem, after I spent two days getting it to work with my iPhone, is when I leave my house and lose the wifi connection, the watch is rendered useless. No wifi connection, no watch. What the heck good is this?

Am I missing something here? People buy smart watches all the time and do they lose connection? Anyway, I'd like to enjoy a few more years of life, but this Watch thing was ready to kick my arse and it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Bought a smart watch, from Amazon, the other day. It turned out that is a hell of a lot smarter than me. After three days of frustration , cussing and losing my temper, I gave up. It's going back to Amazon today
> 
> My biggest problem, after I spent two days getting it to work with my iPhone, is when I leave my house and lose the wifi connection, the watch is rendered useless. No wifi connection, no watch. What the heck good is this?
> 
> Am I missing something here? People buy smart watches all the time and do they lose connection? Anyway, I'd like to enjoy a few more years of life, but this Watch thing was ready to kick my arse and it just wasn't worth it.



I do not have a smart phone...But I believe you need the full data plan to have internet/wifi..(???) $$$$$$


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2017)

I guess that is what it boils down to, Ken. I tried putting my iPhone on data and the watch went bananas. Got stuck in an error which I could not get out of. Not worth the time me and my blood pressure spent on it.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2017)

Reading Nancys thread about the dogs attacking her goat got my blood boiling this morning. They've probably chased all the deer out of the county so they are starting on helpless farm animals. 
This raises the question, should a person be allowed to protect their stock by shooting the attacking dogs? I love dogs, but these animals have ran loose so much, they are a predator.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2017)

I agree, Pappy.   Nancy's goats are like her Kids....and these dogs (neighbor's pets) are like home invaders, that terrorized them all.  There is always the 3-S Treatment.


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2017)

When my Grandson was visiting last Summer, from Colorado, I passed along my Grandfather's Elgin pocket watch (1916, 7 jewels).  He is in the same boat as you, because it is a fragile wind-up watch, that really cannot be carried around and used.


----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2017)

Amazon is fantastic to deal with. As soon as the postman scanned my return package, a refund was issued to my account. I am back using my Garmin Vivofit and will be satisfied knowing the "smart" Watch won this battle.
Smart watch....1
Pappy....0


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2017)

I don't know...you were smart enough to return it!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 10, 2017)

Pappy, are you about to head back to New York?  Or are you there already?


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Pappy, are you about to head back to New York?  Or are you there already?



Just got back today, Nancy. Tomorrow, we set up camper. Cold and rainy here.


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2017)

Got to brag about my Dad today. 101 is quite a milestone. Dad is on the right relaxing in Hawaii after returning from hell...Iwo Jima.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 16, 2017)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday to Pappy's Pappy!


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2017)

Congratulations, and Happy Birthday Walter!  "Milestones - 101"nthego:!


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2017)

May 20th, 2017, a WW2 vet turns 101 years old. A celebration for my dad at his assisted living facility in Kentucky. My sister, in first photo on the right, sent us these photos. She said all he could say was, "unbelievable". He got very tired after an hour and they called it quits. Very proud of my Marine.


----------



## Meanderer (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures, Pappy!  What a great guy, your Dad is!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 21, 2017)

Nice pictures Pappy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Pappy!

 That is a well deserved honor for your Dad!!!


----------



## maggiemae (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness, what a sweetheart he is!  You are so blessed to still have your Dad in your life!  Happy Birthday Soldier!


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2017)

Music of the 1940s at The National World War II Museum's Stage Door Canteen


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2017)

Thanks, Jim. That was fun to listen to.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2017)

Well, my doctor suggested he wanted me to take some test for congested heart failure. Apparently, I have most of the symptoms. I was to go for a electrocardiograph at 10 this am. At nine, the nurse called and said the tests had not been approved yet by my healthcare program. Or, I could pay the $900 myself. Sure, like this will happen. 
I guess my gripe is how can someone, sitting in some office, decide what is best for my health? 
If if I was on welfare, it would get done. If I were in prison, it would get done. Now I can only wait to see if it's approved or not. And, I have to call my doctor to see if he still wants to see me tomorrow or make a new appointment.
Sometimes you just got to vent your frustration. Pappy


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm sorry for your frustration, Pappy.  It's just a delay, not a denial, correct?  I know these things are a real nuisance, keep you upset and on edge all the time.  All I can say is try to be patient.  Hope the results come out to show the doctor was just being overly cautious.  They tend to go overboard on testing. Sometime it's just to systematically rule things out. :rose:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks, Nancy. I've had better days. Some things just get so frustrating at times you want to shout. Feel better about it already.
Its been an unusual week, or one I'd just soon forget. The wife needs a tooth capped, and that ain't cheap. 

What i I need is a good joke:


This guy goes into a restaurant for a Christmas breakfast while in his home town for the holidays. 

After looking over the menu he says, "I'll just have the eggs benedict." 

His order comes a while later and it's served on a big shiny hubcap. He asks the waiter, "What's with the hubcap?" 

The waiter sings, "There's no plate like chrome for the hollandaise."


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2017)

On the road again, Pappy?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2017)

For sure, Nancy. Staying in SC tonight and tomorrow it should take about 5 hours to get home. Wish I were driving this.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2017)

Pappy,

I'm curious, when you folks make your semi annual trips do you follow the same route, stay in the same places, eat in the same restaurants, etc... or do you change it up.  

When I used to travel long distance I sort of liked to stick with the places and people that I became familiar with over the years.

Have a safe trip!

B


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Aunt Bea,

I usually take the same route, 81 South to 77 South to 26 East to I-95 South to Home. We don’t always stay or eat at the same places as it depends on how well the traveling is. Delays, accidents, etc. I like the Best Westerns and Comfort Inns. Lunch at Mickey Dees and supper Denny’s or A place similar. I do keep track of where we stay, on my IPhone, and if we like it, we’ll usually try to stay there again.

We are in Hardeesville, SC tonight and about 5 hours from home. Roads have been pretty good with quite a lot of hard showers. 

Pappy


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2017)

Pappy said:


> For sure, Nancy. Staying in SC tonight and tomorrow it should take about 5 hours to get home. Wish I were driving this.


Awesome car!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome home, Pappy!nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Awesome car!



 Yes, AWSOME.  Looks like a Buick  Roadmaster;   4  "portholes in the fender.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome back Pappy.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey Pappy, any turkeys in your neck of the woods yet?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes Jim...there’s a lot of turkeys in Florida.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2017)

Speaking of stupid things, some stupid Florida laws.....

Women may be fined for falling asleep under a hair dryer, as can the salon owner.
​A special law prohibits unmarried women from parachuting on Sunday or she shall risk arrest, fine, and/or jailing.
​If an elephant is left tied to a parking meter, the parking fee has to be paid just as it would for a vehicle.
​It is illegal to sing in a public place while attired in a swimsuit.
​Men may not be seen publicly in any kind of strapless gown.
​Having ****** relations with a porcupine is illegal.
​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Pappy, CT has weird laws too-

 State Laws
You can be stopped by the police for biking over 65 miles per hour.
In order for a pickle to officially be considered a pickle, it must bounce.
It is illegal to dispose of used razor blades.
REPEALED You cannot buy any alcohol after 9pm or on Sundays after noon on Sunday.

City Laws in Connecticut:

Devon
It is unlawful to walk backwards after sunset.

Guilford
Only white Christmas lights are allowed for display.

Hartford
You aren’t allowed to cross a street while walking on your hands.
You may not educate dogs.
It is illegal for a man to kiss his wife on Sunday.

Meriden
The use of a bean whistle in public is prohibited.

New Britain
It is illegal for fire trucks to exceed 25mph, even when going to a fire.

Rocky Hill
An arcade may not have more than a total of four amusement devices such as ping-pong tables, pinball machines, or shuffleboard tables.

Southington
Silly string is banned.

Waterbury
It is illegal for any beautician to hum, whistle, or sing while working on a customer.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2017)

Sounds like a crock!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

Went down to Castaway Park this afternoon and had our coffee there. It’s about a five minute drive from my place. I see the wrecked boat, from the hurricane is still there. There are several walk ways out over the water and a good fishing spot, so I’m told.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2018)

Pappy, nice photo!

Reminded me of Molly Wilmot.

http://featured.blog.palmbeachpost....-yacht-recalls-palm-beachs-beached-freighter/


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2018)

hahahah...that's brilliant Pappy... we have a boat and are often down there at weekends or visiting other Marinas  here and abroad  in the summer, and we love to ''Name watch' other boats and find the funniest, that's the best one I've seen for ages, I'll have to show that to hubs!!


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh my goodness, that is so funny!  That person has a great sense of humor!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2018)

We are only 5 minutes to the Indianatlantic river where there are many marinas. I need to go down there and take some good pictures of funny boat names. My houseboat was the Capricorn and my second boat was the Blue Chip. Not to original, I admit.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2018)

Back in the 70s, we owned the Blue Chip and traded it in for a Trojan houseboat we named the Capricorn, my wife’s birth month.i just found a photo of them.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow! Do you still own a boat, Pappy?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Wow! Do you still own a boat, Pappy?



No Rose. Gave it up years ago. Became too expensive to maintain.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2018)

Pappy said:


> No Rose. Gave it up years ago. Became too expensive to maintain.



I bet it was! I knew a couple of snowbirds who lived on their boat at the Yacht Club on RI until it was time to drive to their FL condo for the winter. What with the cleaning, shrink wrapping and storage, plus their condo payments, they almost ever took the boat out on the water.... too expensive. They finally sold it, too


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2018)

Yesterday,I took a big step for this old mind. Was at McDs and ordered our lunch at the computer thing most places have now. I have to admit,it was a little intimidating but I worked at it step by step and placed my order. Only problem was trying to figure out how to pay. Slide or chip. Finally, after reading the instructions, it took the chip on my card. 
‘And the best part is, my order was delivered to my table and it was correct. :banana:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Yesterday,I took a big step for this old mind. Was at McDs and ordered our lunch at the computer thing most places have now. I have to admit,it was a little intimidating but I worked at it step by step and placed my order. Only problem was trying to figure out how to pay. Slide or chip. Finally, after reading the instructions, it took the chip on my card.
> ‘And the best part is, my order was delivered to my table and it was correct. :banana:



Good job!

The only way to deal with change is to embrace it!

I need to give it a try before I'm the last old fogey on earth holding up the line! layful:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2018)

Aunt Bea. I posted this on Facebook and a couple people give me hell for taking away a persons job. If they insist on $15 an hour, they are taking away their own jobs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Bea. I posted this on Facebook and a couple people give me hell for taking away a persons job. If they insist on $15 an hour, they are taking away their own jobs.



To me arbitrarily bumping wages up to $15/hour with nothing in return is just an inflationary move that will hurt us all with higher prices.  It also pulls everyone making $15/hour or more down closer to the bottom/entry level of the job market.  Eventually, it will only widen the gap between the haves and the have-nots.  IMO a person has to work, gain, knowledge and experience so they can earn a higher rate of pay in the job market.

Hopefully, automation will free people up to do more interesting and valuable things that will benefit us all in the long run. 

We'll see!

See what you started, LOL!

I'm still glad to hear that you took the time to figure it out!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2018)

I’ve got the best kids in the world. My daughter and SIL are at my place in Florida replacing the popcorn ceiling, then laying hardwood floors throughout the house. The entrance will be ceramic tile as well as the kitchen. They refused to take any money for this, but we will do something for them, I’m sure. They mentioned kitchen redo sometime in future. Gotta love “em.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2018)

Very nice of them to tackle such a large project!!!

Be sure to share a couple of after pictures with us!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2018)

Here’s the lastest photos I’ve received. First one is our kitchen and next our dining room. For the age of the house, it has good plywood flooring. Some older homes used a fiberboard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2018)

So kind of your daughter and son in law to do that for you Pappy, :sunglass:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2018)

Lucky man, but I know you both deserve it!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2018)

Sounds like they floored you!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2018)

What I want to know Jim....who was responsible for inventing popcorn ceilings? Jim Jiffy? Pretty bad I know, but it’s early and I’ve got brain fog this am.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2018)

Cleaning the ceiling would be easier if they turned the trailer over!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2018)

Now you tell me.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Cleaning the ceiling would be easier if they turned the trailer over!!



They would be too upset, Ken!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2018)

Pappy said:


> What I want to know Jim....who was responsible for inventing popcorn ceilings? .


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2018)

Of course. I was leaning towards one of those Jiffy pop things, you heat on stove, might have exploded.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2018)

I remember Orville sayin' "We'll have this ceiling up for you, in a jiffy"!nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2018)

Things are coming along pretty good as you can see. Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2018)

Love the flooring, Pappy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Love the flooring, Pappy!


Ditto...If they ever get down to Texas, let me know!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome to Pappy's Lanes!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2018)

The wife, this isn’t her, says it ain’t happening Jim.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2018)

Well.the kids had to go back to upstate NY. The living room, kitchen and dining room are done. The bedrooms to be done at a later date. So darn proud of them for doing this for us.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2019)

Haven’t posted awhile on my diary so I wanted to post a picture of my Dad doing what he loved best....fishing. He would get so excited when I visited him in Utica, NY to go fishing up in the Adirondacks. Dad was 100 when this was taken. He passed recently at 102.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2019)

Sweet photo, Pappy. I wonder what he's thinking there.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2019)

We have been back in New York for 10 days now, and 8 of those days it has rained, with temperatures running very low for this time of year. Yesterday, it got up to 80 degrees and the camp grounds started to dry out a bit. Then, about 4 pm, all hell broke loose. Tornados warnings were blaring on our iPhones and iPads. Then it poured cats and dogs...I know this because I went outside and stepped in a poodle........back on subject, then came the high winds and we got out of our camper and went up to our clubhouse until it calmed down again. It was over in 1/2 hour so we went back to our trailer. No damage, but park is full of water again. A few photos I took on my walk this morning.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

Weather' has been crazy in the northeast Pappy, CT too. Chilly and rainy.

Yesterday during your big storm, we got cloudy and suddenly, quite windy. Not bad, but almost enough to make me check the weather. It rained overnight. Again.

We're warming up now, high predicted to be 83!


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2019)

Tuesday, December 25th, 1956 at 1:00 PM. My teenage bride and I are walking down the aisle at St. James Church in Norwich, NY. Rev Charters is our minister and the church is decorated with beautiful flowers from the Christmas service. 

I Was home on a short leave, from the Army, and my girlfriend and I wanted to get married so that she could join me in Aberdeen, MD. Rev. Charters suggested that we marry Christmas. We thought it was a great idea as I only had two days left before reporting back to Fort Dix.

Needless to say, neither one of us had much money and had to take advantage of other people's kindness. The relatives gave us a reception at the Preston Grange Hall and most everyone stopped by to wish us well. Of course, there were a few folks counting the months to see if we had to get married and a few that said that we were to young and it wouldn't last. Sorry folks, on both counts.

As I write this, at 6:50 AM, I watching my bride on her I Pad and thinking 58 years ago we were just kids but as time went by, we grew into adults together. I won't lie and say it's been a smooth ride because there were a few rough years, but you know what ? I would do it all over again in a flash. Pappy

Update: 05/20/2019....the 58 years has now turned to 62 years. Still feel the same. Pappy​


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2019)

Where are all the men going?

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]I was just a little shaver when WW2 was at its peak. I recall asking my Mom, where are Dad, Uncle Len and Uncle Don going? As it was, they were either off to war or doing their part in the war effort.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]My Dad had gone into the Marines and would end up going to that wonderful tropical island called Iwo Jima. After enduring that horrible experience, he came back and things did not work out for Mom and Dad. It changes a person like most of us will never know. Anyway, Dad is still with us at the age of 92 and his mind is sharp as a tack.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]My Uncle Don had tried to join the service, but a heart murmur kept him out. He went to Niagara Falls to work in a chemical plant. He later found out, after the war, that this factory was part of a project called "The Manhatten Project." For those who don't know what this was, it was related to the Atom bomb.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]A few of the things I remember about the war was scrape metal drives in Norwich. Everyone would collect as much metal objects as they could and you would take it to a collection point, usually at one of the parks.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]At times Norwich would have air raid drills. All lights were put out, or we could cover our windows with blankets. I can remember the candles coming out until the sirens sounded. There was a tall airplane lookout tower at the top of West Hill. These contained charts of different type of airplanes so that one could identify what type of plane flew over. This was torn down after the war.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]I remember shopping at A and P with my Mom and Grandmother. They had a ration book which allowed them to buy certain items that were on ration. I believe sugar, coffee and more were just some of the items that were in short supply.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]I can remember my Grandfather sitting by the radio listening to FDR and later Truman giving their updates about the war, and finally D-Day.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]I have a friend in Florida who was a Navigater on a B-29 which flew out of the Timian Islands. He made many bombing runs and lived to tell about it. This is where the Atomic bomb flew out of too.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]It was a tough time for a little boy to understand what was going on, but I thank God for our unsung heros that gave up so much so that I can enjoy the life I have now.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2021)

OMG, almost 2 years since my last entry. Boy does time fly. This has been the year to spend lots of money for things that are wearing out. New washer and dryer coming later today and they ain’t cheap. Last pair we bought were like 6 or 7 hundred dollars. Ha, double that plus. The stimulus check helped buy our lift chairs, although it didn’t cover the whole amount. Living on a tight budget takes a lot of planning to work these things in.

Life here in the park is slowly getting back to normal. Clubhouse is open as well as our swimming pool. Bingo, coffee mornings and ice cream socials are going again. A Memorial Day party is this Sunday. A lot of the park is deserted, because we have a lot of snowbirds that leave for the summer. Neighbors on both sides of us are gone. 

My wife and I are trying to get out more. Parks, beach and dining out. We were cooped up for more than a year and are starting to make up for lost time. We both enjoy cruising around the park in our old golf cart. It is pretty slow compared to the new ones. For a 1987 cart, it is darn good shape. 

Have a bit more to enter into the old diary, but lunch is ready and I’m hungry. See ya.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2021)

Last night we made airplane reservations to fly to NY for family reunion at my granddaughters house. It’s not until August, but a big step for me as I told everyone I’d never fly again. I get too nervous and the thought of it makes my skin crawl.
So yesterday I said to myself, self.., get with the program. It’s your family so suck it up. 
We have a doctors visit soon and maybe he can recommend something to take to calm me down, besides a pint of Jack Daniels whiskey.
Anyway, I’ve got a couple months to give it some thought.
Our town is opening up just about everything now. Masks are still being worn by a few folks, and that’s just fine. I think my doctor still requires them, I know the VA does and my dentist visit the other day did. It was quite a year for everyone and so happy the end is in sight. I imagine we will need boosters, just like flu shots, to keep ahead of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Last night we made airplane reservations to fly to NY for family reunion at my granddaughters house. It’s not until August, but a big step for me as I told everyone I’d never fly again. I get too nervous and the thought of it makes my skin crawl.
> So yesterday I said to myself, self.., get with the program. It’s your family so suck it up.
> We have a doctors visit soon and maybe he can recommend something to take to calm me down, besides a pint of Jack Daniels whiskey.
> Anyway, I’ve got a couple months to give it some thought.
> Our town is opening up just about everything now. Masks are still being worn by a few folks, and that’s just fine. I think my doctor still requires them, I know the VA does and my dentist visit the other day did. It was quite a year for everyone and so happy the end is in sight. I imagine we will need boosters, just like flu shots, to keep ahead of it.


Pappy,
Check with the airline to see if you can get handicapped service to whisk you and Mrs. Pappy through the airports during your trip.  It will remove much of the hassle and make the trip easier for both of you.

I would still keep the Jack Daniels handy in case of snakebites.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Last night we made airplane reservations to fly to NY for family reunion at my granddaughters house. It’s not until August, but a big step for me as I told everyone I’d never fly again. I get too nervous and the thought of it makes my skin crawl.
> So yesterday I said to myself, self.., get with the program. It’s your family so suck it up.
> We have a doctors visit soon and maybe he can recommend something to take to calm me down, besides a pint of Jack Daniels whiskey.
> Anyway, I’ve got a couple months to give it some thought.
> Our town is opening up just about everything now. Masks are still being worn by a few folks, and that’s just fine. I think my doctor still requires them, I know the VA does and my dentist visit the other day did. It was quite a year for everyone and so happy the end is in sight. I imagine we will need boosters, just like flu shots, to keep ahead of it.


I'm not a fan of flying either. Scares the hell outta me. If I never have to again...I won't. If the doc won't give you anything then I would go with the booze when the drink cart comes out. LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2022)

Golly, it’s been a long time since I wrote in my diary. Guess I better do better.
Anyway, I’m going through tons of old photos taken over 84 years or more. Thought I might post a few and if your interested take a look. If not, that’s okay too. You all know me as a guy who loves to reminisce things from the past. Here’s a couple to get started.
First one was in 1947 and I’m showing off my new bike. Second, is about mid 60s with me at my uncles camp.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

hey Good Lookin'....


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2022)

*My goodness Pappy. A handsome boy certainly turned into a very handsome man. *


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2022)

Hard to see it but like most earlier pictures of me, there’s a cigarette in my hand.
This picture of my first born and daughter were taken on the same day. My third son was just a twinkle in my eye.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2022)

My artist granddaughter is working on a new picture. It’s not finished yet but will post it when it’s done.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2022)

Wrote this several years ago in our little hometown newspaper.


When my family first moved into the old house on the hill, indoor plumbing was still not installed, so we used the outhouse located about halfway between the road and barn. My grandparents lived with us for a while amd Grandpa always have goats. Two females, Josie and Rags, and one Billy named Bachalor Button. Old Bach was a miserable, ugly and down right pain in the rear.

I was scared to death of him because he loved to butt people and it hurt. He would butt so hard he would knock the side of the barn off and get out. The old outhouse was my safe house. I would get off the school bus and look around to see if Bach had gotten out. Sure enough, here he comes with fire in his eyes. I could not make it to the house, but I could reach the outhouse just in time. I would yell my head off until my Grandpa came out and put the demon back in the barn. He was the only one that wasn't afraid of Bach. As I look back on this, I bet I would still be afraid of that dumb goat, only now there would be no safe outhouse to hid in.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2022)

My granddaughter finished her picture. Such talent amazes me.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2022)

Just me again. Back in the 80s, I was a night supervisor for a bread and cake bakery. It was a secure job and paid fairly well at that time. The hours sucked as some nights I would get home until 3-4 in the morning.

‘Back then I had lots of energy and was always looking for ways to add a little income. Read an ad, Make rubber stamps in your home. Fast forward: I literally made and sold rubber stamps for 14 years until I sold my house and moved to Florida. No local business, all my stamps were sold through mail orders. Business was good, to good at times and I had to refuse a few customers that wanted my stamps. It got to the point where I gave a lot of consideration to leaving my full time job, but I would have had to give up my benefits which were very good so I gave up on the idea. I had a couple of photos taken by my wife which I have enclosed.


----------



## Lara (Mar 8, 2022)

You were a hard worker and it paid off. 
You're a happy man with a wonderful wife. 
Love the photos she took of you!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2022)

Lara said:


> You were a hard worker and it paid off.
> You're a happy man with a wonderful wife.
> Love the photos she took of you!


Thank you Lara.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Just me again. Back in the 80s, I was a night supervisor for a bread and cake bakery. It was a secure job and paid fairly well at that time. The hours sucked as some nights I would get home until 3-4 in the morning.
> 
> ‘Back then I had lots of energy and was always looking for ways to add a little income. Read an ad, Make rubber stamps in your home. Fast forward: I literally made and sold rubber stamps for 14 years until I sold my house and moved to Florida. No local business, all my stamps were sold through mail orders. Business was good, to good at times and I had to refuse a few customers that wanted my stamps. It got to the point where I gave a lot of consideration to leaving my full time job, but I would have had to give up my benefits which were very good so I gave up on the idea. I had a couple of photos taken by my wife which I have enclosed.
> 
> View attachment 212161View attachment 212162


Great story... and you sound like you've been a hard worker all your life to provide for your family, which reminds me that  I remember you posted a photo of your sons, and seeing this picture reminds me very much of one of them, I'm sure you'll know  to which one I must be referring..


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2022)

Oh my goodness. My last post was over a year ago. I thought it might be nice to post some photos of the little town I grew up in. I know some of you could care less, and that’s fine, but a lot of you like old photos, and these are old. Well here goes. I’ll try to explain them as I post. I’ll be adding more at a later time.

‘Norwich high school, grades 7-12. I left in 56.

A couple of our stores back in the 40s and 50s. I started my career at the Victory grocery store.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Oh my goodness. My last post was over a year ago. I thought it might be nice to post some photos of the little town I grew up in. I know some of you could care less, and that’s fine, but a lot of you like old photos, and these are old. Well here goes. I’ll try to explain them as I post. I’ll be adding more at a later time.
> 
> ‘Norwich high school, grades 7-12. I left in 56.
> View attachment 240804
> ...


Fabulous. I love Pictorial History...


----------



## katlupe (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you for sharing these photos!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

Love your vintage photos, @Pappy


----------



## Right Now (Sep 23, 2022)

@Pappy, I was just in your town yesterday for a dental appointment!  I had no idea you were a transplant from my own neighborhood!  Love these photos....the Olums sign gave it away for me first.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2022)

Right Now said:


> @Pappy, I was just in your town yesterday for a dental appointment!  I had no idea you were a transplant from my own neighborhood!  Love these photos....the Olums sign gave it away for me first.


Fantastic Right Now. Born and raised there. Spent most of my time on West Hill and Gold st. Dental appointment with Dr. Ward by any chance?


----------



## Mitch86 (Sep 23, 2022)

At 77 you're a kid. I'm 87.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 23, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Fantastic Right Now. Born and raised there. Spent most of my time on West Hill and Gold st. Dental appointment with Dr. Ward by any chance?


No, Norwich Family Dental...Dr. Tom.   He's so funny, and a good dentist.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2022)

Where the Norwich high school is now, was the O and W railroad round house, mechanic shop and a main shipping depot. O and W stood for the Ontario and Western RR. We called it the Old and Weary. We loved to climb around the boxcars and tankers. Today, there is no railroad service and few factories left.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Pappy is this where @katlupe  lives ?


----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Pappy is this where @katlupe  lives ?


Yes, it is. In fact the picture of his high school is where I live.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Yes, it is. In fact the picture of his high school is where I live.


wow!! and I thought my memory was fading.. thankfully it's not.. and from your photos Kat, they've made the area much prettier than it once was..


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Pappy is this where @katlupe  lives ?


Yes it is.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2022)

Can’t sleep so I’ll post a couple more of my home town. My old homestead. Us newly weds making our way through the snow. 2..The Bluebird restaurant. Great food and a cute bar in the back where we drank 35 cent bottled beer and played bumper pool. 3. Tore up downtown, looking north on Route 12. The theater on the right is where I ushered for 50 cents an hour and all the popcorn I could eat.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2022)

I think I’ve shared this before, but maybe some newer members might enjoy it. It is a true story.


When my family moved to the old house, my great grandfather built in 1900, indoor plumbing was just a wishful dream and the outhouse was a welcomed friend. This little house was located about 25 yards between the main house and our old barn. We had a long, steep driveway up to the house from the man road and the outhouse was fairly close to the driveway.



My grandparents lived with us for awhile, while the men were building their new house, and used the upstairs bedrooms. My grandfather always had some type of animal running around and at this time he had three goats. Josephine and Rags were milking goats and Batchlor Button was, well to keep the lady goats happy. Batchlor was the meanest,most miserable SOB and loved it when he could butt you and knock you on your ass. The only person that wasn't scared of him was Grandpa. He would grab him by the horns and drag him back to the barn. This damn goat would actually knock the siding off the barn just to get loose.



Needless to say, I feared this beast and always looked around when I went out to make sure the devil wasn't loose. Several times, as I was getting off the school bus, the monster was standing on the hill just waiting for me to start up the driveway. I could see his eyes turn red and would snort and bellow just waiting for the games to begin. 



This is where my safe house, you guessed it, the outhouse came into the picture. If I ran my tail off, I could just make it to the outhouse before the demon reached me. Once in the safe house, thank God it wasn't busy, I would yell my head off until Grandpa came out to put the pain in the ass back in the barn. Grandpa always had a silly smile on his face. I think he thought the whole thing was hilarious. 



Anyway, is wasn't much longer before we got indoor plumbing, sold the stupid goats and things got back to normal, well....normal for our crazy house.



As I reminisce about this, I wonder. I bet if I went back there now, and Batchlor Button was there, waiting for me, I would still be scared to death, but there is no safe house to hid in now.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 18, 2022)

My son's apartment is in the same building as the Bluebird Diner. Just yesterday people on fakebook were talking about how good their food was. Too bad they are not there not. It is empty right now.

Norwich won a grant from the state to "beautify" the downtown area. The theater is one of the projects. As much as I love the vintage appeal of it, they are going to put in comfortable seats and other upgrades. People don't like to go there saying it is not comfortable. Every time I have gone there has been barely a handful of people there.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2022)

katlupe said:


> My son's apartment is in the same building as the Bluebird Diner. Just yesterday people on fakebook were talking about how good their food was. Too bad they are not there not. It is empty right now.
> 
> Norwich won a grant from the state to "beautify" the downtown area. The theater is one of the projects. As much as I love the vintage appeal of it, they are going to put in comfortable seats and other upgrades. People don't like to go there saying it is not comfortable. Every time I have gone there has been barely a handful of people there.


I love news from my hometown. Keep me updated when you can. Pappy


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2022)

Looking back to 1956. Place, St. James Episcopal church, west Main St., Norwich, NY. Two very young kids who just beginning their lives together. I was home on Christmas leave from Fort Dix, NJ. Little money, little experience, and no idea of what’s down the road. Speed ahead to present,. Married 66 years this December 25th, 3 great kids, 9 grandchildren and 18 great grandkids. But in all honestly looking back…I wouldn’t have changed a damn thing.


Reverend Charters was a wonderful man. He told us, you get here right after service and you’ll have all these beautiful decorations to enjoy with your wedding.


----------

